# Bracelet



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I stupidly sold a heavy duty Watch bracelet a while ago and now need one.

22mm lug width and 6mm thick or as close as 6mm as possible, anyone have one to spare?

Hit me with a price.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jon, I think I may be able to help you out there but it's a bit late for me to start rummaging through my boxes, I'll wake the world and then I'll be in big T so can I get back to you tomorrow afternoon ?

If I remember correctly, I think it looks something like this......










Cheers

Greg


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

PM sent Greg so fingers crossed.


----------

